# The Black Coffin



## BlackCoffin (Mar 3, 2017)

This is my baby, been working on it for 3 years now. Was driving it until I cracked a head last June and am waiting to buy new heads and freshen up the engine with rings and bearings.

1988 S10 with 377 SBC, TH350 tranny built by Jakes Performance in Texas, 4" aluminum driveline and narrowed Ford 9" with a mini spool. Converted the 9" from drums to 12" Wilwood disc brakes. Gutted the entire truck and installed a Painless Performance switch panel and fuse box. 8 point tig welded roll cage and lexan rear window. Engine made 550hp on the dyno. I'm hoping the next setup will get me to 600hp and I'll be spraying a 200 shot of nitrous on top of it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks as if you have some money tied up in it. 

Nice job!


----------



## BlackCoffin (Mar 3, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Looks as if you have some money tied up in it.
> 
> Nice job!


You got that right...which is why I figured might as well keep it and keep on going


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 4, 2017)

Are you sure it's a cracked head? I've had a couple of 400 blocks crack in the bore on me back when I ran a 377s. 
At any rate you are in luck if it is a cracked head since aluminum is relatively easy too repair.


----------



## BlackCoffin (Mar 4, 2017)

J.W Younger said:


> Are you sure it's a cracked head? I've had a couple of 400 blocks crack in the bore on me back when I ran a 377s.
> At any rate you are in luck if it is a cracked head since aluminum is relatively easy too repair.


Yeah it cracked between cylinders 1/3 by the outer head bolts. I am waiting for the block to crack though! They're Canfield 220's which sounds like s common problem running high cylinder pressures. 13:1 compression and 200psi cranking compression. They're good heads but an older casting. Going to get AFR 220's or ported Brodix dragonslayer 235's. 25-35cfm increase in airflow which should be good for at least 1hp/cfm.


----------



## BlackCoffin (Mar 4, 2017)




----------

